# [RISOLTO] Problema con emerge @preserved-rebuild

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

sono già due volte che eseguo il comando emerge @preserved-rebuild, però continua a comparirmi questo messaggio:

```
!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9

 *  - /lib64/libuuid.so                    

 *      used by /bin/mount (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by /bin/umount (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by /sbin/blkid (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by 268 other files                         

 *  - /lib64/libblkid.so                                

 *      used by /bin/mount (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1) 

 *      used by /bin/umount (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by /sbin/blkid (sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 *      used by 11 other files                          

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

Non capisco cosa sia successo.

E' capitato anche a qualcuno di voi?

----------

## Scen

E' un piccolo bug della versione 2.2 di Portage, a quanto pare  :Confused: 

Soluzione: libblkid.so stuck in @preserved-rebuild [solved], in pratica

```

emerge -1 util-linux e2fsprogs-libs e2fsprogs && emerge -1 util-linux e2fsprogs-libs e2fsprogs

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie,

la situazione si è sbloccata.

 :Wink: 

----------

